# Anyone want to do a podcast?



## harrypmgaga (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey guys,

I am a kid (15) who totally loves video games of any kind and would like to make a trial for a podcast that I would like to create and post either on GBA TEMP as a user-created thing or a seperate project. Some of the things we will be covering in the podcast will include:

-DS Releases (of course!)
-other portables if wanted
-Wii Releases,
-other consoles
-Recent Gaming Experiences
-Recent Gaming Purchases

If you want to be a part of this podcast, then you must have:

-A good quality microphone
-A Skype account

PM me and we will cover information such as recording times and editing, etc.

Thanks everyone and post your comments about the podcast below! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Adrian


----------



## Urza (Aug 30, 2008)

Post a sample.


----------



## harrypmgaga (Aug 30, 2008)

I can't really post a sample of a Podcast as nobody has joined and I don't have anything to really sample. If I misunderstood, please reiterate what you just said.

And just so you know, my post count may be low but I have been coming to GBATemp everyday for like close to a year.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2008)

You might as well seeing us official GBAtemp podcast crew can't get it together.


----------



## harrypmgaga (Aug 30, 2008)

Hehe, yeah I remember that podcast you guys used to do, it was actually pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would love to hear it again in the future.


----------



## Jackreyes (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm interested, not sure how good I'd be though.
I'm 14... never done anything like it before.


----------



## harrypmgaga (Aug 30, 2008)

If you want we can see how it works out, PM me your Skype account and I'll add you.


----------



## Enix-zae (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, it seems the I shall be on the podcast, but alas JackReyes was unable to make it due to timezone problems. It would be really great if we did get enough people to at least make a test episode, so please, if you even have a small part of you who wishes to be on a podcast, and you are able to mesh well with a +10GMT timezone, then feel free to PM Myself or Harrypmgaga. We are both quite flexible with times, so as long as i dont have to get up at 6 in the morning just to have a chat your timezone probably wont matter that much.

Also, the more timezone flexible you are, the better. We also dont descriminate against lack of posts, because that would be hypocritical of the both of us.

Someone please join....

Edit// Im 20 by the way, and also an austalian. I dont post much, but at 11 posts a year, im creeping up to 1 a month. This might sound like it means that I will be lousy Podcastodian but really, it just means I read more than I post. Although, I dont know if I *would* be a lousy Podcastodian because we cant seem to get enough people. Granted, it has only been an hour and a half since the OP, so it probably has already been *more* succesful than it really should have been. Beggers cant be choosers.


----------



## harrypmgaga (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, as Enix has said, we can get all the people that would really like to help on the podcast, so please PM either Enix-zae or I.

The closer that you are to our Timezone (that is, a +10 GMT) the better, especially if you are flexible with your time.

I'm also Australian and 15. Anyway, I'm just reiterating what Enix has said so please post if you have any ideas and also to get involved.

EDIT: I am also requesting that anyone that would like to leave comments or  questions for the second show and beyond would please leave the questions as comments in this thread. It would be nice to have some feedback from the audience that will be listening to us. Again, if you like leave comments now but remember that they will not be read until the second show.

Thanks,

Adrian.


----------



## Enix-zae (Sep 8, 2008)

Podcast starts tonight, so its your last chance to join up.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 8, 2008)

When Tonight? How many more  hours?  

EDIT: need to re-install skype though :< 

EDIT 2: now my mic isnt working, brb >_>


----------



## Enix-zae (Sep 8, 2008)

pizzaroo1 said:
			
		

> When Tonight? How many more  hours?
> 
> EDIT: need to re-install skype though :<
> 
> EDIT 2: now my mic isnt working, brb >_>




roughly 4:00 pm at +10GMT


so 7:am GMT, you can work it out from that.


----------



## lil-devil (Sep 8, 2008)

hope this goes out well =] 
post a RSS feed if you guys can xDD gl btw =]


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 8, 2008)

I my calculations are correct, This is taking place right now..


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Sep 8, 2008)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> You might as well seeing us official GBAtemp podcast crew can't get it together.


We need more tempacast!!!!  The last one has been in production for like 4 months now.


----------



## Enix-zae (Sep 8, 2008)

Its over, seeing as there may be some editing i still need to do, and the fact that it may be the only one we DO do, for now it will be on rapid share

- http://rapidshare.com/files/143585955/Podc...ed-001.mp3.html

Please listen to it, and judge fairly seeing as neither of us have ever talked to each other before, we had no idea what we were doing and we had no idea where we were going with it.

Shownotes-
-levels at begining are off. Actual podcast is ok though
-nothing really noteworthy inside the podcast
-Email to [email protected]
-Help come up with an actual name
- starting music credits - Mega Man 2 The Tallest Building OC ReMix - Injury http://www.ocremix.org


Should we continue?
Should we just quit while we are behind?
Did anyone actually listen to it?
Am I asking too many questions?
Should we rearrange the format?
Are there any sections we should have but don't?
Are there any sections we do have but shouldn't?
Are you actually reading this?
Did you like the starting music?
Should we have a proper intro?
Should i get RSS done asap?
Should i stop ADDING questions?


----------



## harrypmgaga (Sep 8, 2008)

I enjoyed making the podcast, eventhough it kinda sucks lol.

But anyway, we talk about a lot and the intro is funny as hell. So remember to submit user questions and comments to [email protected]!!!!

SO listen please!! We need the listeners


----------



## Enix-zae (Sep 9, 2008)

don't forget - http://rapidshare.com/files/143585955/Podc...ed-001.mp3.html

There haven't been any posts yet so i don't think anyone has listened to it as of yet XD
I have also decided on the final name, game:UNDEFINED


Anyway, I'm setting up a blogger for the podcast and i should have an rss feed going soon.
-http://gameundefined.blogspot.com/ - Just check out the mypodcast page below. It has the power of RSS with no effort.


----------



## harrypmgaga (Sep 10, 2008)

http://gameunderfined.mypodcast.com/index.html

I've uploaded the episode to the MyPodcast page. So take a look there, but if you want to comment, please comment HERE IN THIS THREAD please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, that's all we have for now, but like I thought...noone is listening to this.....


----------



## harrypmgaga (Sep 11, 2008)

You can now sign up to the podcast for the three major software:
* iTunes (recommended by us)
* Google
* Yahoo

Anyway, if you have iTunes, just click on the following link or copy it in to your software
itpc://gameunderfined.mypodcast.com/rss.xml

If you have Google, use the following link:
http://fusion.google.com/add?feedurl=http%...t.com%2Frss.xml

Finally, if you have Yahoo, use the following link:
http://add.my.yahoo.com/rss?url=http%3A%2F...t.com%2Frss.xml

Sorry for the double post, but all of this just wouldn't be right to be in a joint post.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 11, 2008)

That's cool, but the gbatemp podcast is soo... good.
Good luck boys


----------



## harrypmgaga (Sep 11, 2008)

Lol I know...hence the opening.

Anyway thanks for the luck and we hope that our future episodes are better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks,

Adrian.


----------



## mcjones92 (Sep 15, 2008)

Sounds fun!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 15, 2008)

My Mic. is working now. Maybe I'll sign up to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. (note my voice sounds like a 12-year-old's like TinyMonkeyT's but boyish ) 

EDIT: ok, sorry, In the time zone I am at (pacific standard time) It's at midnight. so yeah...


----------



## Crass (Sep 15, 2008)

You should make a podcast where you guys talk to each other via the DS microphones, otherwise this is pure fail.


----------



## uberpubert69 (Sep 15, 2008)

hey everyone this guys a phony! a big phony! (crass) your a phony!!!!!


----------



## Enix-zae (Sep 16, 2008)

pizzaroo1 said:
			
		

> My Mic. is working now. Maybe I'll sign up to do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second that notion.



EDIT// Wait, has anyone actually listened to episode zero?


----------



## Gore (Sep 17, 2008)

pizzaroo1 said:
			
		

> My Mic. is working now. Maybe I'll sign up to do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then it sounds "girlish". Also I've never heard your voice so that's not a flame.

Listening now, 15 minutes in, and it's just terrible.
I swear somebody called themselves "Hadrian", it sounds like a 29 year old talking for a 12 year old from Australia, you're constantly interrupting each other.
Was annoying hearing the.. smaller person talk about not wanting to say things because of the ages of listeners...

I'm going to stop listening now. I'll come back when it's a more developed project.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 18, 2008)

I would help but the problem is that I have a very bad korean accent


----------



## Enix-zae (Sep 20, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> pizzaroo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i agree it was terrible, but it WAS an episode zero. I commend you for even getting that far. It was incredibly disorganised, hence the interupting. For the next episode, i hope to have it planned out much better, so LESS interupting, higher production values and a much more focused aim.

If you listen to the next one, and tell me if you believe it has improved or not, i would be very grateful.


----------



## harrypmgaga (Sep 22, 2008)

Firstly, my name is "Adrian" not "Hadrian".

Secondly, I know it sucked, and well done for getting 15 minutes into it.

Thirdly, um....it was all... um.....Enix's fault.....so...yea..bash him LOL
Jks, Jks.

Seriously though, That was Episode ZERO, and we will be organising it a lot more.


----------

